# What's the purpose of a cavesson noseband?



## Pippity (21 March 2013)

The RDA pony I exercise doesn't wear a noseband when he's doing RDA work. With the headcollar underneath, it all gets a bit clunky. There's a cavesson noseband on the hook with his bridle, but I never bother sticking it on when I'm exercising him. 

Now, I've always been under the impression that a properly-fitted cavesson is purely there for the look of it but I've been getting disapproving comments from some liveries at the yard. The best reason they can come up with is that he shouldn't get used to working without a noseband, but it's got me wondering if there is a reason I should be using it.

The people actually in charge of the pony have no issue with me riding him without a noseband, btw, and I certainly don't need any more control on him. I'm just trying to figure out if it's purely people being interfering or if a cavesson does make any difference.


----------



## Moomin1 (21 March 2013)

Cavessons are purely for cosmetic purposes.


----------



## bonny (21 March 2013)

It doesn't make any difference and I wouldn't bother with it if you're not using it for the RDA work. People are just used to seeing bridles with nosebands but the horse won't care either way. My horses are ridden without nosebands.


----------



## Pippity (21 March 2013)

That's good to know! Especially as I'm so out of practice at bridling that an extra strap to deal with would probably add another ten minutes to whole thing.


----------



## POLLDARK (22 March 2013)

You need a cavesson to use a standing martingale. My boys don't need nosebands so only use them when competing. Less to clean !


----------



## HaffiesRock (22 March 2013)

My pony doesn't wear a noseband either. If fact i've just bought one for in hand showing and that's the only time i'll put it on him as I am lazy when it comes to tack!


----------



## Enfys (22 March 2013)

Aesthetic - to break up a long head, can do a lot for a big headed horse if the width is correct.

Practical - you need something to hang a standing martingale on  or those godawful flash straps.  Of course then if it is a crank (still a cavesson when all is said and done) then you  can winch it up and hold the jaw shut - nice.  Popular with dressagey types,  possibly not so popular with their poor horses


----------



## scheherazade (22 March 2013)

I'm sure I read somewhere that it was originally invented to prevent the horse breaking its jaw if it fell over cos it couldn't have the mouth hanging wide open? But I could have imagined that...


----------



## Tammytoo (22 March 2013)

scheherazade said:



			I'm sure I read somewhere that it was originally invented to prevent the horse breaking its jaw if it fell over cos it couldn't have the mouth hanging wide open? But I could have imagined that...
		
Click to expand...

I think I read that somewhere as well!  

Nowadays it's simply cosmetic and I only use one for the showring.  No point in having more weight on your horse's head than necessary.


----------



## mandwhy (23 March 2013)

I thought it was for if doing XC or something, the horse can't have its mouth wide open and potentially break its jaw if it takes a tumble? 

I hardly ever use a noseband on mine, I found mine and put it on the other week but had it stupidly loose, it just doesn't seem to sit right, useful if you've forgotten a headcollar though, I had to use one chasing after a random loose horse in the road, I didn't want to shove the whole bridle on (didn't fancy my chances while the thing galloped around anyway) and had nothing else! Think it'll get lost in the car again now!  

Just ignore people, I should think RDA ponies are about as well behaved as you can get!


----------



## madmav (23 March 2013)

Just to make them look prettier and to attach things to.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 March 2013)

scheherazade said:



			I'm sure I read somewhere that it was originally invented to prevent the horse breaking its jaw if it fell over cos it couldn't have the mouth hanging wide open? But I could have imagined that...
		
Click to expand...

You haven't imagined it - they were invented to stop horses breaking their lower jaws during falls where the lower jaw 'dug' into the ground (think of how many horses were in the cavalry and had to charge at speed, plus racehorses etc...).


----------



## Deseado (23 March 2013)

Must say I've never heard that (the breaking jaw thing), and it sounds pretty unlikely from a mechanical point of view - look at all the jump racehorses who don't wear one and you don't see them breaking their jaws. Nosebands have come into and out of fashion many times, just look at old hunting & racing prints.


----------



## hnmisty (24 March 2013)

Deseado said:



			Must say I've never heard that (the breaking jaw thing), and it sounds pretty unlikely from a mechanical point of view
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say something similar- and surely a cavesson doesn't do much for keeping their jaw closed- that's more the job of a flash noseband. Although it does sound a useless enough idea that someone did invent them for that purpose, just like all the other archaic methods (such as firing) that don't do anything (positive, at least), but at least this idea was less harmful!


----------



## Pippity (24 March 2013)

mandwhy said:



			I should think RDA ponies are about as well behaved as you can get!
		
Click to expand...

When they've got disabled riders on them, yep! The rest of the time?   Let's just say that the opportunity to have a hoon around is much appreciated.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 March 2013)

http://www.sustainabledressage.net/tack/bridle.php#snaffle

Read the section titled_ the noseband_.


----------

